# video[mouse]



## lpyteery (Jan 19, 2005)

http://myweb.hinet.net/home9/tony662866200....com.213.in.wmv

i am a new one in piranha-fury,and i'm from china.

i very like stay here and talk to you .


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

welcome lypteery. Great feeding video, is that your tank ? Nice humeral spot on those Caribe.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice video


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Why do people do this....

Pac


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

nice fish but its a bit harsh throwing mice in tanks.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

nice video


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats messed up. I loved it


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

hi & welcome :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice video
was those it look so fimiliar


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

if that is your tank, you're video has been around for a while

?

that was the first mouse vid i saw and it was a year ago


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Why do people do this....
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]869112[/snapback]​





jackburton said:


> nice fish but its a bit harsh throwing mice in tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of you take out your tampons


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

1 word OWNED


----------



## MoX (May 5, 2003)

i've seen this vid floating around the net a while back. i don't think it's his tank :/ cool vid none-the-less.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Why do people do this....
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]869112[/snapback]​





jackburton said:


> nice fish but its a bit harsh throwing mice in tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys do know this video is the reason piranha fury was made...so take a chill pill and enjoy it.

any specs on that tank, great video!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

old video that FIRST appeared here a few years back when pfury first started..

created by:forked tongue

he was trying to battle against the orginal vid of pfury..but we all know which one is better


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

whoa, blast from the past.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

nice video hottness!


----------



## lpyteery (Jan 19, 2005)

i donot know it's new or old vid!!!
anyway !!!! i found it oooooooooooonly want to share with us !!
and what 's more???
a mistake ???


----------

